# Is Your SAS Profile Picture a Selfie?



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

and what're you doing in that picture?


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

Being bored and self-loathing.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

inb4 People that don't know the difference between a profile picture and an avatar.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

I've taken literally two selfies in my whole life.


----------



## pati (Aug 15, 2012)

crimeclub said:


> I've taken literally two selfies in my whole life.


Old-fashion. You still rockin' the 8 track tape too?


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

crimeclub said:


> I've taken literally two selfies in my whole life.


and you have three pictures in your album


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

Yeah


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Scoring of course


----------



## Mmmm (Nov 3, 2013)

monotonous said:


> and you have three pictures in your album


Lol, can't blame the guy for wanting to try to sound cool.


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

monotonous said:


> and you have three pictures in your album


I have about 400 pictures of myself on facebook, and two of them are selfies, let me be proud of this ratio!


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

No.


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Three of them are selfies, the other three are not.
Trying to look presentable in the selfie ones.


----------



## Stilla (May 13, 2009)

Nope


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Clearly. I'm practising the art of 'flying with leek'.


----------



## TenYears (Jan 15, 2010)

<--- selfie I'm lost at sea


----------



## Gavroche (Jan 12, 2013)

Does using photo booth on mac count as a selfie? I'm not holding up the camera, tilting it in a bathroom, and making a duckface for what it's worth.


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

arnie said:


> ITT: People that don't know the difference between your profile picture and your avatar.


^

also, yes(at the moment).


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I hate seening pictures of me so no and my facebook there not one photos of me on it ;-)


----------



## yadx (Nov 2, 2012)

chilling


----------



## Aly (Nov 30, 2010)

staring lifelessly into peoples souls


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

Yes.


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

My Mom took one of them, but I took the rest.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

It is now but I take them down a lot for periods of time. I'm not worried about possible comments on my look but more how people will unconciously judge as Humans do and think certain things about me just based just on appearence. I'm trying to not give a **** though.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

I'm detached from my visual embodiment.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

Yes, yes it is.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

No, but I have a couple of selfies in an album on my profile


----------



## Terranaut (Jul 11, 2013)

My av is me (with a little color shift). I don't have a profile picture up.


----------



## diamondheart89 (Mar 21, 2011)

Yep. Er, looking down at something.


----------



## thewall (Feb 1, 2009)

nope


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

yes.


----------



## lastofthekews (May 11, 2009)

yes.


----------



## cafune (Jan 11, 2011)

It flickers on/off; it's 'off' atm..


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

I _wish_ I was being eaten alive by doves as the my friend watched and the blood red sun set on our barren world.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

monotonous said:


> and you have three pictures in your album


Either he has long invisible arms or he didn't take the nude photo of himself turning the other way.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

yes


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Nitrogen said:


> yes


I didn't know you were a ghost.


----------



## Nitrogen (Dec 24, 2012)

AceEmoKid said:


> I didn't know you were a ghost.


:sus


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

I don't have a profile picture.


----------



## DisneyMisfit (Aug 29, 2013)

Yes. I'm not ashamed 

Oh, you know, hunting elephants :b


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

Nope my current one is an avi I had made from a pro graphic designer to use on an online game. I have been compared to Chandler Bing from FRIENDS the TV show so many times because of how I use humor as a defense mechanism etc so it just fitted


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

No. Its a pic of Doc Ock with a derpface


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

Yes, I took it last September. I'm standing in front of a door.


----------



## romeoindespair (Oct 16, 2014)

Nope its from House


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

No my head is really a potato


----------



## ShadowUser18 (Jul 25, 2013)

It was while I was ice skating!


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

It's my split personality.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

I'm afraid so. As for what i'm doing in the selfie... Well, the answer would be 'taking a selfie.' God, I ****ing hate that term. Deal with it, mehehe.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Metalunatic said:


> I'm afraid so. As for what i'm doing in the selfie... Well, the answer would be 'taking a selfie' (God, I ****ing hate that term). Deal with it, mehehe.


your selfie is quite cute


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

monotonous said:


> your selfie is quite cute


I thank you for the compliment, brother.


----------



## T Studdly (Jul 20, 2013)

I'm just attempting to look chill in my profile pic selfie.

My avatar is just a drawing I did of my OC.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Yes. I mean no. Bleh, it isn't a selfie or of myself in general.. so yay?


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yes, I'm a kitty.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

I took this photo of myself when I visited Mars. People are telling me it's fake, that I'm fake, that I'm really just an inanimate object falsely perceived as meaningful. Humans can be so rude.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

no, I'm not comfortable to putting pictures of myself online


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

*Is Your SAS Profile Picture a Selfie?

Yes
* 
and what're you doing in that picture?

Being God


----------



## S a m (Jan 5, 2015)

JayLee38 said:


> Nope my current one is an avi I had made from a pro graphic designer to use on an online game. I have been compared to Chandler Bing from FRIENDS the TV show so many times because of how I use humor as a defense mechanism etc so it just fitted


I love your profile pic! Chandler is actually my favorite character from FRIENDS haha


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I do have a selfie as my profile picture because I doubt I will meet any (or if I do, only a few) people from here so why not?  Oh and in the selfie, I am just smiling. Nothing special haha... Ooh actually. Fun fact: I was in New Jersey when the photo was taken.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

No.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

yes


----------



## sqrkbkwmqko (Sep 28, 2014)

Nope. Just a sketch of a random creature <3


----------



## markwalters2 (Mar 18, 2013)

Totally.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I said YES became I am SOOO HOT!


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Yes. We're gathering at my grandma's and i'm looking at my tablet's front camera.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

Joe said:


> yes


:yes


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Joe said:


> yes


joe's a pretty masculine name for a girl, huh?


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Glass-Shards said:


> joe's a pretty masculine name for a girl, huh?





pouria19 said:


> :yes


Jo isn't though :blush.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Yeah, though it's about five years old and very dark.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

I prefer to call it a picture of myself taken by myself. Less shame this way.


----------



## JayLee38 (Jan 17, 2015)

S a m said:


> I love your profile pic! Chandler is actually my favorite character from FRIENDS haha


Hehe, Chandler's the greatest  I'm much like him to, Always making stupid jokes. Use humour as a defence mechanism


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

yes. cant you tell.?


----------



## Choci Loni (May 12, 2011)

SuperSky said:


> Clearly. I'm practising the art of 'flying with leek'.


I'm not sure why, but this made me laugh  
You seem to be doing pretty well with the flying.

It's kind of hard to tell, but I took this selfie <- mid-yawn


----------



## probably offline (Oct 8, 2012)

Choci Loni said:


> I'm not sure why, but this made me laugh
> You seem to be doing pretty well!
> 
> It's kind of hard to tell, but I took this selfie <- mid-yawn


Choci Loni is a great song :>


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

My avatar is me on a bad day, my profile pic is me on a good day.


----------



## Blue Scout (Feb 5, 2015)

Nope.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

Lucifer said:


> Yes. I was mugged, beat up and left for dead in the middle of a desert one day so I decided to take a selfie when I woke up.


cool story bro


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

I wish I was Brad Pitt.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

Both my profile picture and my avatar are of me.


----------



## Darktower776 (Aug 16, 2013)

yes


----------

